
The first photos shot with a 64-megapixel phone camera - petewailes
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20770385/realme-xiaomi-64-megapixel-phone-camera-photo-samples
======
lm28469
What a mess, zoom in the full size pictures, so many artefacts and weird
visual things going on. It almost looks like how google render buildings in
the 3d view of google maps.

I hope they're able to use the raw pixel count for something else but I have
no knowledge in that field. Better DoF maybe, better night vision (even though
I guess more pixels on the same area means smaller pixels which means less
light per pixel).

[https://imgur.com/a/XHvib9t](https://imgur.com/a/XHvib9t)

